# Lighting Workshop Feeler ~ Dallas, Texas



## Joe Bannon (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm hosting a photographer workshop here in Dallas, Texas, for those who'd like to learn how to take shots in the full sun. I have a local swimsuit model who will be here for us to use.

This will be a great chance for photographers to learn how to deal with the blistering sun and how to tame the light. You can also practice your skills and ideas with the model as we can setup shots in no time.

The workshop will be $5 to pay the model, which you can paypal me or bring to the workshop. The location will be one of two locations (trying to find someone with a pool). The date is to be decided by us. So if you're interested, please post here what Saturday you'd be available. The time will be in the afternoon. The limit will probably be 8 photographers.

Any questions, just ask.


----------



## Joe Bannon (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmmmm, I take it no one is in Dallas.


----------

